# Vostok Chrono?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Spotted this on E-bay, are these very common? I can't remember seeing one before.









Can you get these Roy?










3113 movement










Some English writing on the back


















SELLERS PICTURES


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a Boctok with a Poljot movement! Seen a few advertised on Russian sites before.

If the bezel is steel it should be fine.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

We had a contributer about a year ago who had a lovely selection of those. I wonder does it have the fally off crown?

It's worth Â£50 of anybodys money

Most of the pics have died but there is still one left.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...&hl=chronograph


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had one of those,a green dial tank one.Nice watches,slightly better build than the regular Vostoks,IMO.


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool watch









Is that Poljot movement somehow realted to the lemania or venus movements?

Regards

gran


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AFIK its based on the Valjoux 7730 movement but with 23 rather then 17 jewels









I`m not sure if Poljot bought the equipment and plans etc from the Swiss and adapted them.









No doubt a more knowledgeable forum member can shed some extra light on the matter


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

they are very nice indeed and great prices for a Poljot 3133 based piece

The Poljot 3133 was based on the Valjoux 7734, which Poljot were offered the tooling for by the swiss, and re-engineered (hence 23 jewels, etc) some even say improved. Poljot were looking to replace the production of their 3017 castle-wheel chrono.

The buttons, crown and hands are similar to poljot chronos and I'm sure Vostok has been making cases and hands for poljot for years.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

..I wonder can you still buy those chronos new somewhere, don't say







bay


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure the usual russian souvenir type online shops sell them



DavidH said:


> ..I wonder can you still buy those chronos new somewhere, don't say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

